# USB stick problem

## paulj

I have a USB drive which appears to be totally fubared. When I load the drive to linux, I get:

```

Nov 21 18:23:25 tristan kernel: usb 1-6: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4

Nov 21 18:23:26 tristan kernel: usb 1-6: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Nov 21 18:23:26 tristan kernel: scsi1 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

Nov 21 18:23:26 tristan kernel: usb-storage: device found at 4

Nov 21 18:23:26 tristan kernel: usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

Nov 21 18:23:32 tristan kernel: scsi 1:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Lexar    USB Flash Drive  1100 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS

Nov 21 18:23:32 tristan kernel: usb-storage: device scan complete

Nov 21 18:23:32 tristan kernel: sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI removable disk

```

So it appears to have been recognised as a drive, but all attempts to mount it have failed. I am not all that bothered about saving the contents, but I do want to resurrect it again for further use! I have had a good look around Google for information on how to recover, but all leads seem to end up in a dead end.

Can any one offer any tips?

I have tried mkfs.*, gparted, formatting from windows (not found by any of these). mount didn't work ("special device /dev/sda1 does not exist").

TIA,

Paul

----------

## erik258

Of course, it's always possible that the thing's just broken.  I suppose it could happen, though it's rather unheard of.  

But, barring hardware issues, have you tried fdisk?  It may have gotten it's partition table wiped, so fdisk can help you build a new one.    Then you can format and see if you can mount/use.  As it is, it doesn't look like it has a filesystem on it, so it's no surprise that it can't mount.

----------

## d2_racing

Can you post this, when the USB stick is plugged :

```

# fdisk -l

```

----------

## paulj

Sorry for the slow response, having asked for support! I went to Copenhagen for the climate talks, and missed your replies.

Anyway, here is the log when the key is plugged in:

```

Dec 31 09:14:56 tristan kernel: usb 1-4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

Dec 31 09:14:56 tristan kernel: usb 1-4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Dec 31 09:14:56 tristan kernel: Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

Dec 31 09:14:56 tristan kernel: scsi2 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

Dec 31 09:14:56 tristan kernel: usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

Dec 31 09:14:56 tristan kernel: USB Mass Storage support registered.

Dec 31 09:15:02 tristan kernel: scsi 2:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Lexar    USB Flash Drive  1100 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS

Dec 31 09:15:02 tristan kernel: sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg3 type 0

Dec 31 09:15:02 tristan kernel: sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk

```

The device appears to be registered at sdb. For fdisk -l, the following is reported:

```

Disk /dev/sda: 122.9 GB, 122942324736 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 14946 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Disk identifier: 0xa8a8a8a8

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1               1        5099    40957686    7  HPFS/NTFS

/dev/sda2            5100        5230     1052257+  82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sda3   *        5231        5352      979965   83  Linux

/dev/sda4            5353       14946    77063805   83  Linux

```

It doesn't appear to have spotted the stick. I also tried fdisk /dev/sdb, but it reports "Unable to open /dev/sdb"

I should point out that I am temporarily on ArchLinux while arranging for some new hardware, although any solutions you propose should also be applicable. I expect to have Gentoo back up within a week or so on shiny new hardware!

Thanks!

----------

## cach0rr0

the drive sounds truly hosed IMHO 

no partitions show up

you can't create any

the disk doesn't even show under fdisk

----------

## Azdo

If you cannot mount any other USB mass storage device, it could be a kernel misconfiguration, but I'm not sure since you don't mention whether you can do it.

Other source of information could be to plug the device, trying to mount it with the "mount" command and after the error comes, type dmesg | tail.

----------

## d2_racing

Can you post this :

```

# cd /usr/src/linux

# cat .config | grep -i usb

```

----------

## paulj

 *Azdo wrote:*   

> If you cannot mount any other USB mass storage device, it could be a kernel misconfiguration, but I'm not sure since you don't 

 mention whether you can do it.

Other source of information could be to plug the device, trying to mount it with the "mount" command and after the error comes, type dmesg | tail.[/quote]

Other USB sticks work, and this one did too until Windows trashed it!

Mount command doesn't find it, and reports 

```
mount: can't find /dev/sdb in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
```

 dmesg gives:

```

sb 1-6: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 6

usb 1-6: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

scsi5 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 6

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

scsi 5:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Lexar    USB Flash Drive  1100 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS

sd 5:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg3 type 0

usb-storage: device scan complete

sd 5:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk

```

.

d2_racing: As I am currently (temporarily) not in Gentoo, I can't comply with your request. However, by the end of next week I hope to have a new system up and running, and will pick up this request then.

----------

## d2_racing

 *paulj wrote:*   

> Other USB sticks work, and this one did too until Windows trashed it!
> 
> 

 

With that in mind, I don't think it's a kernel problem, maybe you will need to rerun windows and format your USB stick again.

----------

